# I have picked up a new hobbie.



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

For those of you that don't know. I have been wanting to get into forging a bit.
I have had some metal fabrication experience in the past but an urge to forge has become a art I would like to learn.
I started a website a few months ago to share my woodworking and blacksmithing.
http://chiselandforge.com/
I also have a YouTube channel for the video blog side of it.
http://www.youtube.com/user/superdav721721?feature=mhee
I love it here on lumberjocks but the need to tie my metalwork into my projects is getting bigger.
So if you care to catch up now and then on what I am doing come over to my site and see the latest.




Thanks guys.
Is there a ironjocks out there?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the post. Another very creative and artistic outlet


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you DaN


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*SuperDav - Dave bardin,*

You will still be with us Now & Then won't you?

Hope you enjoy your new hobby…
... looking forward to seeing some of your hybrid projects…

*OK?!

Merry Christmas and
Happy New Years!*


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'm with you Dave. I'm not so much into forging yet, but fabrication is pretty interesting.

I'll be following.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

1st, gr8 video introduction. Sounds like you should create an Ironjocks page, SuperD. I too like the mix of iron n wood. If I need anything made, I'm comin to you buddy.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Merry Christmas guys. You make me smile.
Yes Joe I will be around to bug you


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Somebody lock the door so he can't get out…..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Marty,
You want Dave making "old iron", so you can add "authentic" replicas to your tool museum pieces!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Randy when I get the door open.
I use ole tools with ole iron to make new antiques.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

There are limitations as to how much fun a person is allowed…..


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing your new hobby evolve Dave. I did a bit as part of my engineering apprenticeship and loved it and I'm sure you will too.

I was watching this video by Artisan Media a few weeks ago about the making of a rams head poker. Check it out if you haven't seen it already.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Marty what were we talking about?
Andy that was great and no I have not seen that one. Thank you for the post.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I Dave. I've been busy so I only took a brief look at your video. If I weren't so old I wouldn't mind learning some black smithing myself. I will be taking a closer look at it tomorrow, but since we celebrate on Christmas Eve here we are soon off to family to for our Christmas dinner and package opening. Take care and have a wonderful Christmas with your family.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Mike thank you. Merry Christmas to you and all of your family. I hope you are feeling better and staying warm.
You sir have been a good mentor and friend. I hope the best for you and yours.
I love this time of the year.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Dave…

What is going to be your First BlackSmithing project?
Then…
Then…
Goal…??

Have a GOOD ONE!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Joe look above at the forging tools video. I want to make pulls, nails and hinges. Stuff for my projects.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Dave,
I finally got a chance to view the "Forging Tools" video. Tools are being made and lessons are being learned! That is fantastic!!!
What are your plans for an air blower? I saw the grinder, I thought a blacksmith would do a hot cut???

Please, continue to learn, have fun and share the experience!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Randy I am looking for a good cheep blower. I use the hot cut when the iron is hot or I am going for that look. If I need to cut a piece and its cold the good ole grinder will be broke out.
I will Randy thanks for viewing.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh if a smith has a hammer and a hot cut, there is no tool that can not be made.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok Dave now it's time to reveal your secret. You are one of triplets. One of you is a woodworker another a blacksmith and the third one a video producer. Now I know you three might deny this, but how else could you find the time and energy to have so many irons in the fire at the same time, lol?

The forging videos are very interesting and instructive. I am very impressed that you are able to get into these things in such depth. The smithing looks like a lot more work than woodworking, but I can sure see it's appeal.

Good luck with your new endeavor. It will be fun to watch it develop. I admire the way you just jump in with both feet. Keep up the good work and thank you for taking us along on the ride.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Mike it kind of draws you in. I have found out there are two world known smiths in my area. Within 20 miles. For a few hundred bucks they will give you one on one for a day. I can ask a lot of questions in 8 hours. 
i guess I want to get to a point where the wife says " I need this." And I go outside build - make it and bring it back in.
Mike you are two kind. Although I have been told before I have multiple personalities. 8 of the 10 voices in my head say dont do it!
At night while the wife is watching whatever TV show. I read and learn.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

New one


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*WOW!*

You really did that one!

That's enough to really get the *World all Hot & Bothered*... then, *you pour COLD WATER on them!* LOL

A Super GOOD one!

Thank you!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Joe stand by the rest of the story is around the corner.
I am just having a bit of fun while I learn.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

SuperDave "RKO" Films…

As the rooster crows "Cocka Doodle Doo"...

Brings back memories…

Very nice!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

You make me smile Joe


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey Dave, I think you are ready to do a nice fireplace set. The shovel is really fun and you can make one with a large scoop (like a coal scoop) that is much more functional than the store bought sets. Attach the scoop to your super ornate handle with some forged rivets. Just trying to steer you away from man jewelry!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Andy this was a drawer pull that went wrong. So I did what I could.
A fireplace set is in the mix. I want to try to use my 12 ton press and press a shovel. Soon as I figure out how to make a template.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I used the heel of my anvil to shape the scoop portion of my shovel but the press sounds good to me.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Just keep pressing on, Dave… You're doing GREAT!

Thank you!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

When will you be taking orders for custom work? Not necessarily PAID work, but work none the less!!! Lol.
Great video! Thanks for the vicarious experience.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Randy I am testing what I can make and how it will hold up now. Its coming.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Cool* (now) *marking knives…*

*Nice video!*

You had some close calls!

Have you tried a larger water can? I thought you were going to knock it over a few times… LOL

Glad that one *drop *didn't land on a foot! We would have heard about it I'm sure! LOL

*Thank you for the lesson! Very good!*


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Another good video Dave.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Joe I am building a torch rest so you guys will rest easy or easier.
Water cans are cheep. I will get a bigger one.
And you don't know how hard it is for me when I drop hot metal not to pick it up with my hand.
~
Thanks Don. You will like this Don I just bought an almost full set of Stanleys. I couldn't pass the deal up.
~
Thanks fellers for your time and comments.
~
There has been some interest in tempering. I will show and tell the little I know.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'll be looking for the Staley post. A full set you say? Nice!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks like you're still havin fun!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep Andy. Still at it. I have a lot to learn but having a blast learning.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

If I don't get my shop furnace fixed, I may have to get my forge back from my SIL to heat the shop!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I love Post #23!!!  Sweeeet!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Wait, and almost full set of Stanley what???


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Andy you need to get that heat fixed. Pronto.
So many projects to be completed.
~
Smitty I am glad you did.
Yes and I think there is a miller falls or two in there as well


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh, very nice. And don't dis those MFs on my account. I'd like to come across one in decent shape someday; heard they're fine users! Really want one of those 'Buck Rogers' types. Too cool.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

You can't do ironmonging with those.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Ah, good point, Don Yoda…


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

The music sounded awesome played loud on good tunes and gotta say, the cinematography wasn't painful to watch

a LUMB OSCAR nomination for sure

I love iron too, bending it, bolting it, twisting it, erecting it, forging it, hammering it and wrapping it around big timbers. Its a drug I cant get enough of, and as dangerously addicting as wood, the perfect accent.

Best


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Moron thank you sir for the well written words.
The iron has me occupied and having a blast learning.
I am loving it.
I an designing a new forge as we speak.
When I get the ability to get a large piece in the fire for proper manipulation it will be on then.
~
Smitty you and Don are two much.
"Yoda" thats funny
~
Yeah Dave with a metal plane. See the ironmongering has taken over.
Now I gata build a bigger till


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

It's fun watching you, Dave…
... I see you have a better Water bucket! Much better… No chances taken there! LOL

COOL


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

another cool video. Hot time in the old town tonight.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Joe your to much.
~
Thanks Don


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

You are just having too much fun Dave. I love it.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Dave- Grandbaby arrived yet? Enjoyed your forging video a lot. What did you flux that failed weld with? (I think you might have had it a tad too hot). Did you know you can forge weld aluminum?


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you Andy (Brit) your right 
~
Andy (gfadvm) no not yet. Its driving me nuts. (short drive). Borax. I wire brushed the bit, sanded it then rinsed it in acetone. It was in yellow heat but not sparking. The camera I use shows stuff to colder than it is. And I did not know about aluminum. Hmm more to lay with.
~Thanks Andy and Andy


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Dave- Your daughter and grandbaby are in our prayers. Birthing is always a scary time but I know everything will be fine (if you survive the stress).


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Somebody just hit me in the head with a skillet, I need a nap.
Thank you Andy.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Nite Dave- I'll get some sleep for you and you'll feel rested in the morning.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks. I feel better all ready.


----------



## robertb574 (Jan 12, 2011)

Very Good - Just watched all of the videos in one sitting - Keep them coming - I Like what you are doing here


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you Robert. That was nice of you.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hey Dave!*

When I received this email this morning, the first thing I thought of was *YOU!*

*Special Buy - Irish Blacksmith Shirts*

With a little extra work at your end, you could add "Super Dave" somewhere! LOL

Just thought you'd like to know…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks for the heads up Joe!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a fully equipped machine shop with lathe milling machine etc and do make my own jigs and some tools especially for woodturning. Alistair


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Scotsman a milling machine and lathe, oh the tools I could make.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Dave, are you still around…

I have been trying to find you… and you are just NOT THERE… ANYWHERE!

Hope you're OK…

If anyone knows how to Contact Dave, please let me know (PM)... Thank you… Joe


----------

